# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > صالة الإستراحة >  >  عقوبة الكذب عند (النمل) حقيقة لا خيال ؟!

## نادرالداني

*
قصة اعجبتني فحبيت ان انقلها لكم....

يقول صاحبها..

في أحد المرات كنت جالسا في البرية وأقلب بصري هنا وهناك أنظر إلى

مخلوقات الله وأتعجب من بديع صنع الرحمن ..

ولفت نظري هذه النملة التي كانت تجوب المكان من حولي تبحث عن شيء لا

أظن أنها تعرفه ولكنها تبحث وتبحث .. لا تكل . ولا تمل ..

يقول وأثناء بحثها عثرت على بقايا جرادة . وبالتحديد رجل جرادة 

وأخذت تسحب فيها وتسحب وتحاول أن تحملها إلى حيث مطلوب منها في عالم

النمل وقوانينه أن تضعها . هي مجتهدة في عملها وما كلفت به 

تحاول وتحاول ..

يقول : وبعد أن عجزت عن حملها أو جرها ذهبت الى حيث لا أدري واختفت ..
وسرعان ما عادت ومعها مجموعة من النمل كبيرة وعندما رأيتهم علمت أنها
استدعتهم لمساعدتها على حمل ما صعب عليها حمله
.. فأردت التسلية قليلا وحملت تلك الجرادة أو بالأصح رجل الجرادة
وأخفيتها . فأخذت هي ومن معها من النمل بالبحث عن هذه الرجل ..
هناوهناك حتى يئسوا من وجودها فذهبوا ..
لحظات ثم عادت تلك النملة لوحدها فوضعت تلك الجرادة أمامها .. فأخذت تدور
حولها وتنظر حولها .. ثم حاولت جرها من جديد .. حاولت ثم حاولت .. حتى عجزت .
. ثم ذهبت مرة أخرى وأضنني هذه المرة أعرف أنها ذهبت لتنادي على
أبناء قبيلتها من النمل ليساعدوها على حملها بعد أن عثرت عليها جاءت
مجموعة من النمل مع هذه النملة بطلة قصتنا وأضنها نفس تلك المجموعة .. !!

يقول : جاءوا وعندما رأيتهم ضحكت كثيرا وحملت تلك الجرادة وأخفيتها

عنهم . بحثوا هنا وهناك بحثوا بكل إخلاص .. وبحثت تلك النملة بكل

مالها من همة ..
تدور هنا وهناك .. تنظر يمينا ويسارا .. لعلها أن ترى شيئا ولكن لا شيء
فأنا أخفيت تلك الجرادة عن أنظارهم . ثم إجتمعت تلك المجموعة من النمل
مع بعضها بعد أن ملت من البحث ومن بينهم هذه النملة ثم هجموا عليها
فقطعوها إربا أمامي وأنا أنظر والله إليهم وأنا في دهشة كبيرة وأرعبني
ما حدث .. قتلوها .. قتلوا تلك النملة المسكينة .. قطعوها أمامي .


نعم قتلوها أمامي قتلت وبسببي وأضنهم قتلوها لأنهم يضنون بأنها كذبت

عليهم !!

سبحان الله حتى أمة النمل ترى الكذب نقيصة بل كبيرة يعاقب صاحبها

بالموت !! ))

حتى النمل يعتبرون الكذب جريمه يعاقب عليها لإثمه وشدة

جرمه.. فأين من يعتبر ؟؟

فكيف ان كان الكذب يحمل اساءة او شك او تقوم من وراءه الفتن والحرب

وخراب البيوت 


سبحان الله الذي جعل لكل مخلوقاته

قوانين و أسس تحاكم على أساسها .. هذا وهي لاتملك

العقل فأين أصحاب العقول ليعتبروا .؟؟؟

حقا والله اين اصحاب العقول والقلوب ليعتبروا؟؟؟
وهل مازال بمقدورنا ان نكذب(منقول لفائدة الجميع) 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رائع كعادتك المبدع دوما نادر الدالي 
تسلم يارائع

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*قصة رائعة ومؤثرة جداً 
*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					


قصة اعجبتني فحبيت ان انقلها لكم....
يقول صاحبها..
في أحد المرات كنت جالسا في البرية وأقلب بصري هنا وهناك أنظر إلى
مخلوقات الله وأتعجب من بديع صنع الرحمن ..
ولفت نظري هذه النملة التي كانت تجوب المكان من حولي تبحث عن شيء لا
أظن أنها تعرفه ولكنها تبحث وتبحث .. لا تكل . ولا تمل ..
يقول وأثناء بحثها عثرت على بقايا جرادة . وبالتحديد رجل جرادة 
وأخذت تسحب فيها وتسحب وتحاول أن تحملها إلى حيث مطلوب منها في عالم
النمل وقوانينه أن تضعها . هي مجتهدة في عملها وما كلفت به 
تحاول وتحاول ..
يقول : وبعد أن عجزت عن حملها أو جرها ذهبت الى حيث لا أدري واختفت ..
وسرعان ما عادت ومعها مجموعة من النمل كبيرة وعندما رأيتهم علمت أنها
استدعتهم لمساعدتها على حمل ما صعب عليها حمله
.. فأردت التسلية قليلا وحملت تلك الجرادة أو بالأصح رجل الجرادة
وأخفيتها . فأخذت هي ومن معها من النمل بالبحث عن هذه الرجل ..
هناوهناك حتى يئسوا من وجودها فذهبوا ..
لحظات ثم عادت تلك النملة لوحدها فوضعت تلك الجرادة أمامها .. فأخذت تدور
حولها وتنظر حولها .. ثم حاولت جرها من جديد .. حاولت ثم حاولت .. حتى عجزت .
. ثم ذهبت مرة أخرى وأضنني هذه المرة أعرف أنها ذهبت لتنادي على
أبناء قبيلتها من النمل ليساعدوها على حملها بعد أن عثرت عليها جاءت
مجموعة من النمل مع هذه النملة بطلة قصتنا وأضنها نفس تلك المجموعة .. !!
يقول : جاءوا وعندما رأيتهم ضحكت كثيرا وحملت تلك الجرادة وأخفيتها
عنهم . بحثوا هنا وهناك بحثوا بكل إخلاص .. وبحثت تلك النملة بكل
مالها من همة ..
تدور هنا وهناك .. تنظر يمينا ويسارا .. لعلها أن ترى شيئا ولكن لا شيء
فأنا أخفيت تلك الجرادة عن أنظارهم . ثم إجتمعت تلك المجموعة من النمل
مع بعضها بعد أن ملت من البحث ومن بينهم هذه النملة ثم هجموا عليها
فقطعوها إربا أمامي وأنا أنظر والله إليهم وأنا في دهشة كبيرة وأرعبني
ما حدث .. قتلوها .. قتلوا تلك النملة المسكينة .. قطعوها أمامي .

نعم قتلوها أمامي قتلت وبسببي وأضنهم قتلوها لأنهم يضنون بأنها كذبت
عليهم !!
سبحان الله حتى أمة النمل ترى الكذب نقيصة بل كبيرة يعاقب صاحبها
بالموت !! ))
حتى النمل يعتبرون الكذب جريمه يعاقب عليها لإثمه وشدة
جرمه.. فأين من يعتبر ؟؟
فكيف ان كان الكذب يحمل اساءة او شك او تقوم من وراءه 


الفتن والحرب

وخراب البيوت 

سبحان الله الذي جعل لكل مخلوقاته
قوانين و أسس تحاكم على أساسها .. هذا وهي لاتملك
العقل فأين أصحاب العقول ليعتبروا .؟؟؟
حقا والله اين اصحاب العقول والقلوب ليعتبروا؟؟؟
وهل مازال بمقدورنا ان نكذب

(منقول لفائدة الجميع) 






اولا..

تحياي بالتصفيق لذلك الرجل الذي يمتلك قدرة فائقة على تمييز نملته الآولى عن بقية النمل حين اتوا في مجموعة لسحب رجل الجراد وفي المرتين..!!

ثانيا..

يبدو ان تلك النملة كانت بمصابة بالمالاريا لعدم قدرتها حمل رجل جرادة..

فالنمل قادر على حمل وزن يضاهي حجمه خمسون مرة..

اي ان رجل الجراد هذه ولا شيء..

ثالثا.. 


الرجل على انه كان في البرية..واكيد الدنيا صباح نهار عصر واكيد الفصل ما كان صيف لانو مافي زول بمشي البر صيفا،،

والمعروف عن النمل انه يجمع طعامه صيفا فقط،، حتى يكفيه في بقية الفصول وخصوصا الشتاء..

رابعا..

يمكن ان ننصح دون الحاجة الى الكذب او المبالغة..


يمكن ان ننصح..لكن بدون الكذب او المبالغات..
*

----------


## مناوي

*مشكور يا نادر الداني ،،، سلمت يداك
*

----------

